# Edmonton & Area - Giovanni Closing



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I missed it, my wife caught it in the Journal, they're going OOB after 52 years.
Nothing about it on the website that I found. School of music, art gallery, Edmonton | Giovanni Music - Giovanni Music

If it's like their art dept., they'll take a long time to close out, that part's been advertising closing for like a year. Not in the market for anything, so not gonna go check it out due to covid


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, I bought a few guitars at Giovanni over the years. I must admit though I haven't been there since they moved out of West Edmonton Mall.

One of the big things for me was their lack of a proper web site. I do tend to shop that way, and if I see something interesting, then I go to the store and touchy/feely.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> wow, I bought a few guitars at Giovanni over the years. I must admit though I haven't been there since they moved out of West Edmonton Mall.
> 
> One of the big things for me was their lack of a proper web site. I do tend to shop that way, and if I see something interesting, then I go to the store and touchy/feely.


I always managed to get there anywhere from 3-4 times each of the last couple years to more frequently, ever since they opened the new place. Some of the guys been there a long time, we came to town in 96 and I know of at least 3-4 guys been there all that time.

They always had decent interesting guitar inventory, even if it didn’t necessarily turn that fast. Bingo on the website.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> I always managed to get there anywhere from 3-4 times each of the last couple years to more frequently, ever since they opened the new place. Some of the guys been there a long time, we came to town in 96 and I know of at least 3-4 guys been there all that time.
> 
> They always had decent interesting guitar inventory, even if it didn’t necessarily turn that fast. Bingo on the website.


They always had good stuff, decent prices, and no junk. 

Another one bites the dust........


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow. That was one of the few 'fun' stores I could stop at at WEM while out with the family. Giovanni's was where my very first guitar and amp came from. and all my true guitar lessons. When they were in a building basement on 97 St., in 1974 or so. Might stop by as you always need something...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I stopped in today for a last quick look around. Guitar dept doesn't have much left, a few oddball Fenders that are mildly interesting (a custom colour red Thinline Tele? cool! $2500, no thanks!). Boss pedals are 25% off.

What I did not know is that it is going to be a Long & McQuade location in future.


----------

